
10 Best Infographics of 2010 - nowsourcing
http://nowsourcing.com/2010/12/28/best-infographics-of-2010/
======
dirtyaura
In my opinion, these are all absolutely horrible infographics. They either
spend several pages to tell a few irrelevant numbers (White House), or hide
interesting data to a graphical mess (Almighty Dollar and How Much Does It
Really Cost to Raise a Kid).

For example Almighty Dollar uses spherical layout for no good reason, which
makes it much harder to compare bars and numbers behind them.

~~~
arepb
These are very bad. They are exactly the kind of infographic that seemed to
take off in 2010 -- mostly as an SEO scam. A lot of link farming in 2010 was
done by sites that offered up a custom infographic to blogs, with a link at
the bottom in return. This stacked, garbage infographic style ran amok in
2010, which might as well make all of them "the infographic of 2010," sadly.

------
john_horton
Many of these would be at home in the "what not to do" section of Tufte's
book.

Also - anyone notice on the White House graphic it says that the pope visited
"President Cart"?

~~~
projectileboy
Heartily agreed. I actually can't tell whether the OP is kidding...? I thought
almost every graphic was a nightmare.

------
martythemaniak
I'm gonna go ahead and jump on the infographic-hate bandwagon. The income-by-
religion one is acceptable and the hipster one is funny, but they're all
mostly crap.

The idea itself isn't bad - you use a series of graphs connected by some kind
of flow to try and present an ideausing solid quantitative data.
Unfortunately, what mostly comes out is "throw some random graphs, some
irrelevant and distracting photos and a few trying-to-hard-to-be-funny jokes
and hope for the best"

------
curtisspope
great

